# How much did your pup weigh at 9 weeks?



## Kingston83

my pup weighs 15lbs at 9 weeks. How much did yours weigh at 9 weeks? Also what does your dog weigh right now and at what age?


----------



## bullybabe

Luke not sure how much he weighed at 9 weeks I didn't ge thim til he was 17weeks..... at almost 5 yrs old he is 62lbs.

Jesse at 9 weekd was 12lbs and now at 2 he is 72lbs.

Give or take a few at thier current age. It's been awhile since they have been weighed.


----------



## SutterCane

My dog weighed 14 lbs at 9 weeks. She is now 14 weeks old and weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## atlas 91

got atlas at 12 weeks and he was 21 pounds.he is 61-63 pounds at 6 months.his daddy is 91 lean.atlas should be atleast 90 pounds.hopefully 100.if it looks good


----------



## rawlins98

coco was about 16/17 pounds at 9 weeks.She's about 16 weeks now and 31 pounds.


----------



## atlas 91

i got lucky with atty cuz i wanted a larger pitt and i sure got one.


----------



## melrosdog

Ellis was 8# at 9 weeks. He is 36# now at almost 7 months.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmm nine weeks is hard to say.... kenya was 7lbs at 8wks, and 11lbs at 10wks.

she is now 7.5months old as weighs closer to 50lbs


why do u ask?


----------



## Kingston83

Was just trying to gage what Kingston might get up to. I know it's not accurate but just trying to get an idea. I think And hope that he's on track with atlas. I'd like a bigger pit too. Atlas is a great looking dog.


----------



## purple93lowrider

Coco was 8.5 @ 8wks now bout 55-60 @ 14mons 
Angelique was 9lbs @ 8wks. 3mons now 22lbs.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

your not really gonna be able to tell right noe. ur best bet is to look at the weight of the parents and figure ur pup will be in that range. also when ur pup hits 4months thats when u double the weight and that will usually give u what ur pups adult wieght will be...


----------



## jeep lex

i got lexi at 10 weeks and was about 15lbs now at 10 months shes a lil bit above 50lbs


----------



## atlas 91

ya kingston atlas was always bigger.5 to 10 pounds bigger than the rest of his family.his daddy was over 100 pounds for 2 years.and when it was time to breed he was 91.but atlas is on track to be over 110


----------



## PBGoodDogs

Abby will get weighed on Tuesday, and she hit 9 weeks yesterday. She was 7#6 about 3 weeks ago. I'm guessing 12# at her weigh-in in a couple days.


----------



## atlas 91

i do not agree with the double at 4 months deal.if thats the case half the dogs on this web site would be 20-30 pounds lighter than what they are at full growen.my atty would have stoped growing 4 months ago.there is no formula for weight config.just look at the parents


----------



## megz

Nytro is about 25lbs and around 20 weeks.


----------



## cane76

weight is the least of my concerns at 9 weeks.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

cane76 said:


> weight is the least of my concerns at 9 weeks.


:goodpost::hammer:


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney

Destiney @ 9 weeks was 15 pounds.
Now @ 7 months she weighs 42 pounds.


----------



## Cain714

My boy at 9 weeks was 9.5lbs


----------



## Senecamode

*My puppy*

Mine is 10 weeks and weighs 22.5 lbs....Big boy.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Senecamode said:


> Mine is 10 weeks and weighs 22.5 lbs....Big boy.


HUGE BOY! .... what are u feeding and how much???


----------



## Elvisfink

At 9 weeks Lux weighed in around 10 or 11lbs. with a nice big puppy belly


----------



## jbh38

atlas 91 said:


> i do not agree with the double at 4 months deal.if thats the case half the dogs on this web site would be 20-30 pounds lighter than what they are at full growen.my atty would have stoped growing 4 months ago.there is no formula for weight config.just look at the parents


I was always told to take the weight they are gaining per month up to around 6 months, then multiply by 10. That's why I said your puppy would be at least 90, because at 6 months, he was gaining 10 pounds a month. That should be 100, but ours have always come out 5 or so pounds lighter than that, but it is usually a pretty close measurement.


----------



## atlas 91

ya i dont know when he is going to slow.that is the real question.but weight is only as good as he looks.hopefully he carries is well


----------



## GnarlyBlue

cane76 said:


> weight is the least of my concerns at 9 weeks.


I second that! The animal will become what it's genetics dictate, just sit back and let it happen. Don't try to pack on weight while puppy is still developing. condition him once he's fully grown. 
Question out of my curiousity is, why are you looking to get a 100lb animal out of a dog that to standard should be no more than 65lbs, wouldn't a bandogge, corso, mastiff etc. be a more fitting breed to be that size?(if size is what you're after of course)


----------



## Sadie

Mine were all fat I don't remember their weight. As they got older they started to slim out. Puppy weight is puppy weight. Puppies should have some fat on them.


----------



## atlas 91

didt really want a 100 pound dog.untill i saw his daddy carry 91 pounds and it looks so impressive.i could care less if its not the standard.the standard 65 pounds is like debating the chicken and the egg.its called evolution.as the years go on humans get faster ,stronger and bigger.why wouldnt dogs???????


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

I don't care about the weight that my pup is but I love hearing all the different weights on all the pups on here, it is kinda fun to know if that even makes sense at all. So this past Saturday Feb. 21st, Faith just turned 9 weeks old and she weighed in at 11.4 lbs. A week before that at 8 weeks old she was 9 lbs even. I just love tracking the weight to watch them grow. It is like the same for me with my 18 month old daughter. We keep record of her height and weight. It is sooo much fun to look back on.


----------



## koonce272

9 weeks, my dog was atleast 35lbs.

4 months he was 57lbs

adult 130lbs



families old 
bullmastiff


----------



## atlas 91

well shit.u got urself a pure breed t-rex


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

atlas 91 said:


> didt really want a 100 pound dog.untill i saw his daddy carry 91 pounds and it looks so impressive.i could care less if its not the standard.the standard 65 pounds is like debating the chicken and the egg.its called evolution.as the years go on humans get faster ,stronger and bigger.why wouldnt dogs???????


all i really care about is what u call him... apbt or ambully????


----------



## SutterCane

Natural evolution is not something we should be able to see and notice in a breed in our lifetimes.


----------



## ChinaGurl

China was 11 lbs at 9 weeks...she's now 12 weeks and she's 15 lbs.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ChinaGurl said:


> China was 11 lbs at 9 weeks...she's now 12 weeks and she's 15 lbs.


awww her name is China???? 

my rescues name is Chyna

cute name


----------



## ChinaGurl

Thank you!! My nephew picked it out. He's only 3 so i didn't have the heart not to keep the name he chose...lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hey no harm no foul... its a great name 

i got a Chyna and a Kenya lol


----------



## PBGoodDogs

Abby weighed 14 lbs 5 oz yesterday at her weigh-in. Yikes she's gonna get big!


----------



## voice100

Hello
I have a 19 week puppy and he is 37.18 pounds.
I have a 3yr old female also she is smaller and is 46.2pounds


----------



## belindabone

my dog moose was 19.7#s when he was 9 weeks,and as of yesterday(6-09-09)he weighs 47.9#s and he is only 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## belindabone

Senecamode said:


> Mine is 10 weeks and weighs 22.5 lbs....Big boy.


id like to see pics of him!thats just how moose was,and he is almost 50 pounds already and is a week from turning 4 months old!


----------



## xx69felicax

We got Kane at 12 weeks and he was 16 pounds, hes currently 5 months and 40 pounds. And Ella was also 16 pounds but that was at 8 weeks (shes a fatty) and now shes 4 months and weighs 27 pounds.


----------



## meganc66

well... I got Belle at 10 weeks old and she weighed about 12 pounds. Now she's about 11 mos old and she weighs about 50.

Rudi weighed about 9 pounds at 10 weeks... and now she's about 4 mos old and i'd guess right around 30 pounds.

Bear my HUSKY weighed about 15 lbs at 10 weeks... maybe 20. and now at about 1 1/4 years old he weighs about 70.... he's big for a husky. and strong  drags me along. but he listens to me more than the fiance... hahahaahha


----------



## Atheist

I agree with the genitics statement. You can't worry about the dogs weight. Just keep it healthy. It will be what it is genetically programed to be and nothing is really going to change it much unless of course you want to make a fat dog. Personally, I can't understand the obsession with color or weight or size. The dog is only a few weeks old and not all dogs grow at the same pace. If you know what the parents were, that is the best indication as to what the dog's adult size will be. Do not worry about the dog's size at nine weeks unless the vet says he is underweight or overweight. What another dog was at that age will have little relevance in the long run. 

I am sorry to say there is much to much obsession with size which is really not what pitbulls are about. People wanting pits that are something they are not are what is hurting the breed. In the near future we can order our designer dogs by gene splicing. You know, I want a blue brindle with two different color eyes, that weighs 110 lbs and has a 26" head. Coming right up just place your order. I am sure there are breeders working on that dog right now, although I am not sure I would call it a pitbull. How about a new breed called AMPITSTAFFBULASTIFBANDOGO.

I am sorry but I just think things like temperment, health, behavior, fitness, attitude, drive, and athleticism are far more important. By the time your dog reaches maturity his weight at 9 weeks, 20 weeks etc will be of little importance.


----------



## michelleb1516

Trying to delete comments and account everything shows up even in google


----------



## redog

What's a blue nose pitbull?


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

michelleb1516 said:


> I will post photos tomorrow.
> 
> Hercules just turned 9 weeks old and is American Pitbull and Blue Nose Pitbull.
> At 9 weeks right now he is weight 14.3 lbs.
> 
> When we brought him home at 3 1/2 / 4 weeks which is way too early (came from a bad home) he was only 4 lbs.
> 
> We have been feeding blue buffalo lamb and oatmeal and he has been doing great!


'Blue nose' is not a type of pit bull. It's JUST the color of the dog's nose.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HA's Hercules

*9week old bully*

My puppy Hercules is 9 weeks old and is 21 lb is has massive bone and girth he was the biggest of his litter. His dad is king harbor and is 130+ so I'm sure he will hit 100 mark easy


----------



## MamaTank

K weighed 9 pounds at 9 weeks lol... I thought she was going to end up at about 40 pounds fully grown, but she's 2 and 55 pounds at pet weight. Not conditioned, but not overweight


----------



## Oakmhcky21

Vak was 5 lbs at 4.5 weeks when i found her.

9 pounds at 6 weeks.
15 pounds at 9 weeks
26 pounds at 14 weeks
and now 32-33 pounds at 18 weeks

Her growth slowed down around 12 weeks. she had been on a steady 2-2.5 pound a week growth, but around 12 weeks it seemed like she would go a week without gaining weight, then shoot up the next.

She just lost her first canine, as well as molar within the last 2 days as well, just incase is wondering for ages of that as well.

Ive had her on Blue Wilderness Puppy, and now Orijin Puppy.


She has so much personality and love! She will be asleep, wake up and look at me, run and jump up on the sofa, push my laptop out of the way march right up my chest with her front paws on my shoulders and Kiss my entire face.

sorry i strayed off topic!


----------



## Jackie

Just got Jade spayed today 12 weeks and she weighs at 16.6

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

HA's Hercules said:


> My puppy Hercules is 9 weeks old and is 21 lb is has massive bone and girth he was the biggest of his litter. His dad is king harbor and is 130+ so I'm sure he will hit 100 mark easy


Flexs dad is 126lbs and he was first pick and was significantly bigger than his litter mates and he isnt 100lbs. You have a whole other 50% of the dogs lineage to take into consideration... that being said a big dog with no athletic capabilities is like a jacked up truck in the city. Pointless. to be honest it seems like over compensation.....


----------



## Donna Emmons

Kingston83 said:


> my pup weighs 15lbs at 9 weeks. How much did yours weigh at 9 weeks? Also what does your dog weigh right now and at what age?


Our PitBull puppy,Samsun weighs 13 lbs,he is 8 weeks old..


----------



## Donna Emmons

Kingston83 said:


> my pup weighs 15lbs at 9 weeks. How much did yours weigh at 9 weeks? Also what does your dog weigh right now and at what age?


Our 9 week old male APBT weighs 16 1/2 lbs..


----------



## Titanium

My baby is 8 weeks 3 days and I'd @ 11.1


----------

